
Quant Based Marketing for Start Ups - tortilla
http://okdork.com/2010/07/15/quant-based-marketing-for-pre-launch-start-ups/
======
thetrumanshow
Hmm.. so contact some popular sites and buy some clicks, put the expected
number of clicks in a spreadsheet. Make up some conversion rate numbers for
each traffic source. Then confirm with those popular sites that the numbers
you bought/arranged are the numbers you'll get.

Is all this to say that you should simply know your target ad buys well before
you launch? I guess I was expecting more...

~~~
crxnamja
@thetrumanshow Appreciate the feedback. What more would you like to see and I
can do a follow up post...

The real takeaway is for people to plan out where they are getting to get
their traffic from and how much they will "likely" get. Most just hold their
breath and hope for the best.

------
mindcrime
Hrmm... my anti-virus / anti-malware scanner claims to have detected malware
on that site. Something definitely popped up asking to load an encrypted PDF
or some jazz. Open at your own risk...

~~~
crxnamja
Weird. My site got hacked ages ago while I wasn't paying attention. Wordpress
updates were missing. Let me know if you see this and I'll fix it.

~~~
carbocation
Yep, this got blocked by my work ISP.

~~~
crxnamja
damn wordpress hacks. let me know if you can see what specifically you are
getting blocked for;/

~~~
mindcrime
I'd tell you, but after I instructed Avast to ignore the request, it didn't
pop up any warning or anything when I went back to the site again. And by
then, I'd already dismissed the dialog. All I know is that there was something
about a PDF.

------
davecstone
Here's my iteration of the spreadsheet (I wanted a few more numbers)

<http://bit.ly/blyVpZ>

------
eliot_sykes
What does the coordinated next to Reddit and Digg mean? Coordinated voting up
amongst network of members?

~~~
thetrumanshow
My best guess is that 'coordinated' means they want to execute the campaign on
some schedule and have made the contacts necessary to make it happen. They
probably wanted to hit lots of popular sites with ads simultaneously.

~~~
crxnamja
Exactly. Lining up top people and support to ensure that you get some traction
with the sites. There are even paid services that I believe Mint and other
companies use today.

